# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Αλεξάνδρα Τ [Alexandra T., Saturnus, Europa II, Atlas III, Raed B., Scandinavia]

## andreas

Έφτασε χθες στο Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας το GREENFIELD (πρώην SATURNUS του Βεντούρη) με νηολόγιο Free Town!!! Φήμες το θέλουν αγορασμένο από Ελληνική μεταφορική εταιρία και άμεση δρομολόγησή του σαν Ro/Ro στα Δωδεκάνησα. Το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο στον Αστακό εδώ και μερικά χρόνια, ενώ το 2003 είχε πουληθεί για διάλυση στην Ινδία κάτι που τελικά περιέργως δεν έγινε και παρέμεινε δεμένο. Όπως είναι αναμενόμενο δεν είναι και στη καλύτερή του κατάσταση εμφανισιακά (και λογικά ούτε μηχανολογικά).

----------


## George

Όντως το είδα κι εγώ την ώρα που ήρθε. Είχε Ελληνικό πλήρωμα και άκουσα ότι όντως το πήρε κάποια μεταφορική εταιρία. Για να κάνει μια τέτοια κίνηση μάλλον πρέπει να έχει φροντίσει να βρει πελάτες. Από κει και πέρα θέλει όντως πολλή δουλειά το βαπόρι και λογικά θα υψώσει την Ελληνική σημαία (την οποία ποτέ δεν είχε μέχρι τώρα) πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οι εργασίες πρέπει να γίνονται με εντατικότατους ρυθμούς. Ωστόσο υπήρχαν μινιαρισμένα κάγκελα στο πλοίο.

----------


## andreas

ΛΙΝΔΟΣ το νέο όνομα του GREENFIELD και μπλε το νέο του χρώμα. Φυσικά Ελληνική η σημαία του και απομένει να δούμε και τα νέα του σινιάλα μετά την μεγάλη επισκευή που του γίνεται.

Καλοτάξιδο!!

----------


## George

Πάντως πλάκα πλάκα τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο είναι πιο χρησιμο από ποτέ στα Δωδεκάνησσα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως φίλε george  :wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται υπο την Πλοιοκτησία του Τσιρίκου για να δρομολογηθεί πιθανόν στα 12νησα ως Ρο/Ρο. οι εργασίες που έχουν γίνει είναι πέρα απο κάθε προσδοκία. Παρόλο που γνωστός μου Πλοίαρχος μου είχε πεί ότι θέλει φοβερές ελασματουργικές εργασίες, βλέπουμε ότι αυτές πραγματοποιούνται! Οι πλοιοκτήτες μαλλόν είναι με κέφι και ζητάν να εξυπηρετήσουν τα φορτηγά τους

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα βάψανε το νέο όνομα όμορφα! Ακόμα ποιό όμορφα είναι ότι λέει και "ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ" απο κάτω  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Γιά να το δούμε και πώς είναι το "τεφαρίκι" μας!
ALEXANDRA @ DRAPETSONA.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Εχθές το βράδυ που πέρασα απ' έξω μου έκανε εντύπωση η καλή δουλιά που είχαν κάνει τουλάχιστο εξωτερικά! Το βαπόρι γυάλιζε και το γκαράζ φαινόταν πεντακάθαρο!

----------


## Apostolos

¶πο σήμερα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Ιστορίκό πλοίο και για πρώτη φορά στο μεγάλο λιμάνι! Αντε καλότυχο!
ALEXANDRA T @ PIRAEUS.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

kai mia palia foto stis doxes tou
saturnus_1974_2.jpg
k mia stin dexameni basileiadi
greenfield_1974_4.jpg
k alli mia os europa
europa_1975_1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίες φώτο! Δέν ήξερα ότι υπήρξε και ώς Saturnus μπλέ!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο μεθόρμισε στην Καρβουνόσκαλα και είναι έτοιμο για ταξίδια! Καλή αρχή!

----------


## sea_serenade

> Ωραίες φώτο! Δέν ήξερα ότι υπήρξε και ώς Saturnus μπλέ!


Μπλέ υπήρξε σαν EUROPA. Στη φωτό είναι η χρονιά που το ναύλωσε ο Βεντούρης, πρίν το αγοράσει

----------


## Ellinis

Πάνε 2,5 χρόνια που το καράβι επισκευάζεται και περιμένει να ταξιδέψει, και πρέπει να έχουν περάσει 5 ή 6 χρόνια από το τελευταίο του εμπορικό ταξίδι επί Βεντούρη.
άντε να δούμε αν θα σταθεί στα πόδια του...

----------


## Νικόλας

Aντε να το δούμε καμιά φορά να κάνει κανένα ταξίδι εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι σαν σκαρί είναι πάρα πολύ δυνατό ο βεντούρης πριν το ΄΄παρατήσει΄΄ είχε βάλει καινούργιες μηχανές οπότε από θέμα μαχανής θα τα πάει μια χαρά

----------


## Leo

Γιατί φίλε Νικόλα τα: Πειραιάς - Βασιλειάδη, Βασιλειάδη - Δοκιμαστικό - Πειραιάς (σε περίοπτη θέση παρκαλώ -φάτσα κάρτα) και Πειραιάς - Καρβουνόσκαλα (και που είναι τώρα δνε ξέρω, δεν είναι ταξίδια?  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά ξεκίνησε το παπόρο?

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι ξεκίνησε και κατέβηκε προς Δωδεκάνησα, μένει να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει να βγάλει και τον ανήφορο προς Πειραιά... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Κώ - Ρόδο? Κανένας ανταποκρητής???

----------


## George

Μόνο Ρόδο στο πρώτο ταξίδι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Nαι ξεκίνησε και κατέβηκε προς Δωδεκάνησα, μένει να δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει να βγάλει και τον ανήφορο προς Πειραιά...


Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά το παπόρι; Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο; Τον έβγαλε τελικά τον ανήφορο;  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Αν τον έβγαλε??? Και με 16 μίλια το βλέπω να μας έρχετε κατα της 8 το πρωί!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά το παπόρι; Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο; Τον έβγαλε τελικά τον ανήφορο;





> Από ότι βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή στο *AIS*, το *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ.* δένει στο ντοκ 3 του Πειραιά (!?!?!?) και μάλιστα με την διακριτική (ή ενεργή ?) παρουσία δύο ρυμουλκών (!?!?!?) 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1110


Τελικά το παπόρι δεν τον έβγαλε τον ...ανήφορο και η παρουσία ρυμουλκών χθες το πρωί όπως σας έδειξα και στο πιο πάνω μήνυμα μου, δεν ήταν ...διακριτική αλλά ενεργή !!!

Το πλοίο παρουσίασε βλάβη  :Surprised:  και μένει και σήμερα δεμένο στο ντοκ 3.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κανένα νέο από το ταλαίπωρο το πλοίο υπάρχει ?

Έκτη ημέρα σήμερα που παραμένει δεμένο στο ντοκ 3, μετά από το πρώτο (και μοναδικό  :Sad: ) ταξίδι του με τα νέα του σινιάλα ως Αλεξάνδρα Τ.

ALEXANDRA T.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> μετά από το πρώτο (και μοναδικό ) ταξίδι του με τα νέα του σινιάλα ως Αλεξάνδρα Τ.


ή καλύτερα χωρίς σινιάλα αφού στα φουγάρα του δεν μπήκε κανένα σήμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ σωστά φίλε *Ellinis*, σε ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση, χωρίς την οποία σίγουρα θα επικρατούσε μία σύγχυση για το τι ακριβώς εννοούσα !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ ξεκούραση πέφτει τελεταία... Μήπως εν όψη της αγοράς του MARIN απο τον Τσιρίκο να μας αποχαιρετήσει???ALEXANDRA.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Έφυγε χτες το βράδυ με προορισμό το Λαύριο και από εκεί ποιός ξέρει για που...

----------


## ALEXANDRA T

> Έφυγε χτες το βράδυ με προορισμό το Λαύριο και από εκεί ποιός ξέρει για που...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ.

----------


## ALEXANDRA T

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ,

----------


## Apostolos

Γιατί σήμερα το πλοίο ήταν στο αγκυροβόλιο?

----------


## Kalloni

> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΡΥΜΟΥΛΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ,


Ποιος νομος λεει οτι πλοιο με ελληνικη σημαια πρεπει να παιρνει πιλοτο και ρυμουλκα στον πειραια  :Confused:

----------


## ALEXANDRA T

> Ποιος νομος λεει οτι πλοιο με ελληνικη σημαια πρεπει να παιρνει πιλοτο και ρυμουλκα στον πειραια


καλησπερα
το κεντικο λιμεναχειο του πειραια λεει οτι οσα πλοια δεν ειναι δρομολογημενα πρεπει να μπενουν στο λιμανι με πιλοτο και ρυμουλκα.

----------


## Kalloni

Ομορφα. Και τα ρυμουλκα τα πηρε απο τη Συρο για να μπει στο λιμανι.
Γιατι υπαρχουνε μαρτυριες οτι ητανε αρκετη ωρα σταματημενο εξω απο τη συρο...

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραγματι αυτο το ξερω κι εγω και το ειδα και πριν 5 μερες στον Πειραια με το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΥ οπου ΜΠΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΣΑΙ με τη βοηθεια καποιου ρυμουλκου του Βερνικου για το λογο οτι δεν ηταν ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟ

----------


## Kalloni

Ναι αλλα το Αλεκακι εχει σημαια μαλτας. Μπορει να μην εχει και ελληνα πλοιαρχο. εκει ειναι λογικο και το ρυμουλκο και ο πιλοτος

----------


## Nautikos II

Και αυτο σωστο το βρισκω!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και κάτι άλλο ποιό απλό. Το Αλεξάνδρα είναι και φορτηγό εκτός απο μή δρομολογημένο! Τα υπόλοιπα ΡοΡο πέρνουν εξαίρεση απο την υποχρεωτική πλοήγηση

----------


## Nautikos II

Ενας λογος παραπανω. SOSTOS O APOSTOLOS

----------


## ALEXANDRA T

> Ομορφα. Και τα ρυμουλκα τα πηρε απο τη Συρο για να μπει στο λιμανι.
> Γιατι υπαρχουνε μαρτυριες οτι ητανε αρκετη ωρα σταματημενο εξω απο τη συρο...


καλημερα
ποτε το πλοιο δεν πηρε ρυμουλκα απο συρο εαν υπαρχουν μαρτυρες ασ βγουν να το πουν.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά και γώ στα διάφορα site με πληροφορίες AIS το έβλεπα όλη νύχτα με 16 περίπου κόμβους να έρχετε όπως είχα γράψει εδώ! Μακάρι το πλοίο να πιαστεί και σύντομα να αγοραστεί και κανά ποστάλι! Φυσικά δέν θα έλεγα όχι στο να ξαναγίνει το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΡΑ και πάλι ποστάλι! Αν πιάσει την ταχύτητα προδιαγραφών οι μηχανές θα είναι μιά χαρά!

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται σήμερα στον κόλπο των Λεγρενών (Σούνιο), προφανώς αγκυροβολημένο σε ήρεμα νερά.

----------


## Kalloni

[quote=Apostolos;61240]Πραγματικά και γώ στα διάφορα site με πληροφορίες AIS το έβλεπα όλη νύχτα με 16 περίπου κόμβους να έρχετε όπως είχα γράψει εδώ! Μακάρι το πλοίο να πιαστεί και σύντομα να αγοραστεί και κανά ποστάλι! Φυσικά δέν θα έλεγα όχι στο να ξαναγίνει το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΡΑ και πάλι ποστάλι! Αν πιάσει την ταχύτητα προδιαγραφών οι μηχανές θα είναι μιά χαρά![/quo

Μαλλον θες να πεις οτι αν οι μιχανες ειναι καλα θα πιασει την ταχυτητα του.
Παντως οι χωροι του απο το 85 που το λεγανε ατλας ουτε για ζωα δεν ητανε

----------


## Nautikos II

> Πραγματικά και γώ στα διάφορα site με πληροφορίες AIS το έβλεπα όλη νύχτα με 16 περίπου κόμβους να έρχετε όπως είχα γράψει εδώ! Μακάρι το πλοίο να πιαστεί και σύντομα να αγοραστεί και κανά ποστάλι! Φυσικά δέν θα έλεγα όχι στο να ξαναγίνει το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΡΑ και πάλι ποστάλι! Αν πιάσει την ταχύτητα προδιαγραφών οι μηχανές θα είναι μιά χαρά!


Mε τα σινιαλα της BLUE STAR FERRIES θα ηταν αρκετα ομορφο, Γνωριζει καποιος που ειναι τωρα το ALEXANDRA T?

----------


## Leo

Για τα δικά μου μάτια δεν ομορφαίνει με τίποτα... Έχει κάτι που δεν ξέρω τι είναι, ίσως ότι δεν έχει ένα άλμπουρο της προκοπής, κάτι δεν μου στρώνει γενικά στο πλοίο αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάλι άκουσα ότι είχε κάποια βλάβη το πλοίο.... Κρίμα

----------


## Nautikos II

Μηπως ξερουμαι που ειναι;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόσκρουση είχαμε σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου του *Αλεξάνδρα Τ*. επί του Φ/Γ Ειρήνη.

*ΠΗΓΗ :* *YENANΠ* - ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - Πέμπτη 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2008



> Προσέκρουσε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, στον εμπορικό λιμένα Λαυρίου, κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, το Φ/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ.» Ν.Π. 11679, αρχικά στον προβλήτα και εν συνεχεία στο πλαγιοδετήμενο Φ/Γ πλοίο «ΕΙΡΗΝΗ» Ν.Π. 7147, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν υλικές ζημιές και στα δύο πλοία.
> Από την πρόσκρουση δεν υπήρξε κανένας τραυματισμός ενώ παρατηρήθηκε, πλησίον του προβλήτα, θαλάσσια ρύπανση από πετρελαιοειδή εκτάσεως 50 τ.μ. περίπου.
> ¶μεσα ακολούθησαν ενέργειες απορρύπανσης της ανωτέρω θαλάσσιας περιοχής, από τον Οργανισμό Λιμένος Λαυρίου Α.Ε. και από την εταιρία «Τεχνική Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος Α.Ε.».
> Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, η οποία διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του Φ/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ.» Ν.Π. 11679 μέχρι επιθεωρήσεώς του, ενώ το Φ/Γ πλοίο «ΕΙΡΗΝΗ» Ν.Π. 7147, μετά από έκτακτη επιθεώρηση, κρίθηκε αξιόπλοο και του επετράπη ο απόπλους για αμμοληψία.

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παω κοντα γιατι πλεον το λιμάνι ειναι κλειδωμενο

----------


## scoufgian

> Δυστηχώς δεν μπόρεσα να παω κοντα γιατι πλεον το λιμάνι ειναι κλειδωμενο


κλειδωμενο?απο ποτε?πριν απο 2 σαβ/κα που ημουνα εκει,ειχες προσβαση σε οποιοδηποτε σημειο του λιμανιου....

----------


## RODIAN

ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ "RO/RO ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ" ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΚΩ - ΡΟΔΟ . 

RODIAN

----------


## gvaggelas

Φίλε Rodian. Σε παρακαλώ μην ποστάρεις συνέχεια μηνύματα με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο και ειδικά σε topic που είναι άσχετα με το περιεχόμενο του μηνύματός σου. Εδώ μιλάμε για το Αλεξάνδρα Τ.

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Apostolos

_Όταν χαράζει στο Αιγαίο είναι όμορφα σου λέω...
_ALEXANDRA T SUNRISE.jpg

----------


## Leo

> _Όταν χαράζει στο Αιγαίο είναι όμορφα σου λέω..._


Η λεζάντα αυτής τησ φωτογραφίας Απόστολε...όλα τα λεφτά!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _Όταν χαράζει στο Αιγαίο είναι όμορφα σου λέω..._


Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο. 
Όσο κι αν δεν είναι η καλύτερη στιγμή της ημέρας για φωτογράφηση πλοίων μιας και ο φωτισμός δεν τα κολακεύει ιδιαίτερα, 
είναι ωστόσο για μένα η ομορφότερη ώρα για να ταξιδεύει κάποιος με καράβι.

----------


## scoufgian

θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες.παρεα με μια κουπα καφε και ατενιζοντας τον οριζοντα.τι ομορφοτερο..........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρόσκρουση είχαμε σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου του *Αλεξάνδρα Τ*. επί του Φ/Γ Ειρήνη.
> 
> *ΠΗΓΗ :* *YENANΠ* - ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - Πέμπτη 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2008


Ένα μήνα μετά το πιο πάνω περιστατικό, νέα πρόσκρουση είχε το πλοίο εχθές, αυτή τη φορά στο λιμάνι της Καλύμνου.




> Στον προβλήτα του λιμένα Καλύμνου προσέκρουσε ελαφρώς, σήμερα το μεσημέρι, κατά τη διαδικασία χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ-Τ» Ν. Π. 11679. Από την πρόσκρουση προκλήθηκε στρέβλωση στο δεξιό πρυμναίο περίζωμα σε έκταση μήκους περίπου 2 μ. και ύψος περίπου 1-1,5 μ. από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, καθώς και μικρή στρέβλωση του ελάσματος του καθρέπτη στο σημείο πρόσκρουσης με την πρύμνη. 
> Στο ανωτέρω πλοίο, το οποίο εκτελούσε το εγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Κάλυμνο, Κω, Ρόδο, είχαν φορτωθεί είκοσι πέντε (25) φορτηγά οχήματα. 
> Μετά από προσκόμιση αποκατάστασης βλάβης και διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα, επετράπη ο απόπλους του πλοίου για συνέχιση του προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του στις 17.55 για Κω-Ρόδο.


*ΠΗΓΗ :* *YENANΠ* - ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - Τετάρτη 12 Μαρτίου 2008

----------


## Leo

Ελπίζω να μην τριτώσει το κακό φίλε Εσπερεσο..:cry:

----------


## 2nd mate

σημερα το πλοιο θα φορτωνε βυτια και νταλικες για χιο-μυτιληνη.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως η ταχύτητα του δέν ξεπερνά τους 13 κόμβους...

----------


## gvaggelas

Τώρα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Το κάτω κατάστρωμα ειναι γεμάτο μέχρι τον καταπέλτη, ενώ πάνω έχει ορισμένα βυτία. Επισυνάπτω και ορισμένες φωτογραφίες (από κινητό). Μάλιστα είχε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα κατά την πρόσδεση. Ο κάβος πιάστηκε κάτω από τον καταπέλτη και στην συνέχεια στα λάστιχα που υπάρχουν στον προβλήτα. Έκαναν περίπου ενα τέταρτο να το ξεμπερδέψουν.

picture132.jpg

picture133.jpg

picture134.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τώρα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Το κάτω κατάστρωμα ειναι γεμάτο μέχρι τον καταπέλτη, ενώ πάνω έχει ορισμένα βυτία. Επισυνάπτω και ορισμένες φωτογραφίες (από κινητό). Μάλιστα είχε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα κατά την πρόσδεση. Ο κάβος πιάστηκε κάτω από τον καταπέλτη και στην συνέχεια στα λάστιχα που υπάρχουν στον προβλήτα. Έκαναν περίπου ενα τέταρτο να το ξεμπερδέψουν.


Θα έρθει σήμερα Μυτιλήνη ή να το περιμένουμε το πρωί πια :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Τελικά ήρθε κατα τις 15:30 χθές!!Έφυγε-άγνωστο τη ώρα- και τώρα φαίνεται έξω από τη Χίο να πηγαίνει με........ την ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα των 12,3 κόμβων :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## a.molos

Δύο φωτό πριν γίνει Αλεξάνδρα Τ., όταν ήταν στο Πλατυγιάλι για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σαν Saturnus, ενώ στο παρελθόν ταξίδευε ώς Europa II για την Η.C.Μ..L (φωτό απο την Σαλαμίνα).

europa II.jpg

saturnus.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξέρει κάποιος τι έπαθε και δεν φόρτωσε σήμερα για το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη??? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στην δεξαμενη του Βασιλειαδη

----------


## Νικόλας

> Δύο φωτό πριν γίνει Αλεξάνδρα Τ., όταν ήταν στο Πλατυγιάλι για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σαν Saturnus, ενώ στο παρελθόν ταξίδευε ώς Europa II για την Η.C.Μ..L (φωτό απο την Σαλαμίνα).


καλά φίλε τώρα έτυχε να δώ τις φότο και οι 2 είναι τέλειες αλλά η δεύτερη δεν παίζεται με τα χρώμματα του *ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ* αθάνατα βεντουρόπλοια :Very Happy: 
τελικά το πλοίο τι έχει και πήγε δεξαμενή?????

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι και πολλές μέρες...

----------


## mandiam

το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι αραγμενο στουΒασιλειαδη και δεχεται περιποιηση...

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρωτότυπο για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.... Sorry για την ειρωνία αλλά.......Έλεος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκινάει σήμερα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη!!!Γεμίσαμε ro/ro εδώ.Αμά σας πώ και τιμές άλλοι θα γελάνε κι άλλοι θα κλαίνε :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *MYTILENE* αν δεν το δεις να σαλπάρει, (ή μάλλον καλύτερα να ...φτάνει στη Χίο), μην παίρνεις όρκο για τίποτα.  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλά σε αυτό δεν έχεις και άδικο!!Είναι ικανό για όλα αυτό το πλοίο.Απλά έμαθα οτι έχει φορτώσει ήδη κάποια φορτηγά και το ανέφερα.thanks πάντως
 :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε espresso τελικά είχες δίκιο και οφείλω να το πώ.Φόρτωνε το πλοίο χθές αλλά για Κώ-Ρόδο-όπως είδα στο ais- και όχι για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη όπως μου είπανε. :Mad:  :Mad: !!Θα κάνει και ένα δρομολόγιο τη βδομάδα για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη άκουσα.Πότε δε ξέρω.ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ είναι αυτη :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερινη αναχωριση του Alexandra T

ALEXANDRA T [1].JPG

ALEXANDRA T [2].JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω όλοι η καθαριότητα πάνω του έχει πέσει ρε σι εσύ π το έχεις ρείξται ένα βάψημο έλεος ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ στα όπα όπα το είχε και μηχανούλες του άλλαξε και καθαρό ήταν

----------


## Nautikos II

> πω πω όλοι η καθαριότητα πάνω του έχει πέσει ρε σι εσύ π το έχεις ρείξται ένα βάψημο έλεος ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ στα όπα όπα το είχε και μηχανούλες του άλλαξε και καθαρό ήταν


Εχεις δικιο Νικολα

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι τρεξίματα είν' αυτά ρε παιδιά? Λες και το βγάλαν απο χρόνιο παροπλισμό. Έλεος, γινόμαστε και ρεζίλι στους τουρίστες γιατί κάποιος θα το δεί που θα πάει. Κρίμα :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά το satutnus k to vega είχαν αδερφάκι?? η φότο από τον σουηδό

havelet_1977_1[1].jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ήρθε σήμερα Μυτιλήνη γεμάτο ασφυκτικά και έκανε κανα 30λεπτο να δέσει και αλλο ένα 30 λεπτο να ρίξει καταπέλτη.Α ρε ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ μάγκες τους έκανες όλους :Razz:  :Mad:

----------


## Νικόλας

χααχαχ το αστείο το Alexandra γεμάτο χαχαχα καλόοο άστο μπας και δουλέψει λίγο να ξεσκουριάσει γιατί πολύ έκατσε :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Χθες εν αναμονή του Λισσός μαντέψτε ποιος έσκασε μύτη... :Razz: Μαλλον προς Μυτιλήνη θα πήγαινε...

----------


## gvaggelas

Και αυτή την στιγμή είναι στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Δεν βλέπω να έχει κίνηση. Το πάνω deck έχει τέσσερις νταλίκες όλες κι όλες. Μάλιστα στην Χίο ξεφόρτωσε δύο νταλίκες και φόρτωσε δεκατρείς, παρόλο που χτες η προβλήτα ήταν γεμάτη φορτηγά, τα οποία προτίμησαν το Λισσός και το Ν. Χίος.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Και αυτή την στιγμή είναι στο λιμάνι της Χίου. Δεν βλέπω να έχει κίνηση. Το πάνω deck έχει τέσσερις νταλίκες όλες κι όλες. Μάλιστα στην Χίο ξεφόρτωσε δύο νταλίκες και φόρτωσε δεκατρείς, παρόλο που χτες η προβλήτα ήταν γεμάτη φορτηγά, τα οποία προτίμησαν το Λισσός και το Ν. Χίος.


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση-μπορεί και χαζή-φίλε?Οι φώτο που τράβηξες είναι πρωινές και έρχεται για Μυτιλήνη??Γιατι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ ήρθε και έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη ψιλογεμάτο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
*ΣΗΜ*:Ακούστηκε οτι πήρε έγκριση για δρομολόγιο Τρίτη-Πέμπτη από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Are you talking to me??? :-D

----------


## MYTILENE

> Are you talking to me??? :-D


Οχι φίλε στο ΒΑΓΓΕΛΑ  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gvaggelas

Οι φωτό φίλε μου είναι πρωινές. Το αν έρχεται από ή για Μυτιλήνη δεν το ξέρω. Δυστυχώς δεν είδα από που ήρθε ενώ έχασα και την αναχώρηση (κάθεταο πολύ ώρα στο λιμάνι). Πάντως με βάση τα 13 φορτηγά που πήρε για (εμένα τουλάχιστον -μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος) το πλοίο πρέπει να κατευθυνόταν προς Πειραιά.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Οι φωτό φίλε μου είναι πρωινές. Το αν έρχεται από ή για Μυτιλήνη δεν το ξέρω. Δυστυχώς δεν είδα από που ήρθε ενώ έχασα και την αναχώρηση (κάθεταο πολύ ώρα στο λιμάνι). Πάντως με βάση τα 13 φορτηγά που πήρε για (εμένα τουλάχιστον -μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος) το πλοίο πρέπει να κατευθυνόταν προς Πειραιά.


Ξέρεις γιατί ρωτάω???
1.Μου κάνει εντύπωση που πήρε 13 φορτηγά-αν πήγαινε Μυτιλήνη:shock::shock:.
2.Έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη απογευματάκι-γύρω στις 17:00+ για Χίο-Πειραιά,και ρωτάω τώρα εγώ:Πόσες ώρες έκανε να έρθει Χίο......12????
3.Αν ήρθε από Πειραιά,-και λές οτι δεν έιχε πολλά φορτηγά- δε μου φαίνεται να στέκει γιατί Μυτιλήνη ήρθε με παρα πολλά οχήματα.
Εχω και γώ κατι απορίες ε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## polykas

*Καρβουνόσκαλα 8-7-2008.*



11.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

χτες το βραδυ ,το πλοιο ,περασε μπροστα ,απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου, κυριολεκτικα ,σαν φαντασμα.Ηταν θεοσκοτεινο.....

----------


## esperos

Κάνουν  οικονομία  στο  ρεύμα  λόγω..  ΔΕΗ  :Smile:

----------


## MYTILENE

> χτες το βραδυ ,το πλοιο ,περασε μπροστα ,απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου, κυριολεκτικα ,σαν φαντασμα.Ηταν θεοσκοτεινο.....


Και χθές που έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη -κατα τις 22:50- φίλε scoufgian το ίδιο φάντασμα ήταν :Razz: !!!Ισα που φαινόταν

----------


## scoufgian

> Και χθές που έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη -κατα τις 22:50- φίλε scoufgian το ίδιο φάντασμα ήταν!!!Ισα που φαινόταν


το πλοιο των φαντασματων............... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Γεμάτο και στα δύο γκαράζ ήρθε σήμερα στην Χίο το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ. Το πανω γκαράζ είχε πάρα πολλά βυτιοφόρα. Το πλοίο παρέμεινε στο λιμάνι τουλάχιστον 3 ώρες καθώς υπήρξε πρόβλημα με το εξωτερικό γκαράζ του πλοίου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ένα βυτιοφόρο δεν μπόρεσε να κατέβει με μανούβρες και κόλλησε σε ένα σημείο πάνω στην ράμπα. Χρειάστηκε η συνδρομή γερανού προκειμένου να το φέρουν σε τέτοια θέση ώστε να μπορέσει τελικά να βγει από το πλοίο. Επισυνάπτω φωτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Άψογο το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ φίλε gvaggelas, ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι αυτό που λένε, ''καλύτερα να σου βγει το μάτι παρά το όνομα''.  :Wink:  :Razz: 

ALEXANDRA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι φίλε Εσπρέσσο ότι δεν θα υπάρξει τέτοια ευκαιρία άλλη φορά...  :Very Happy:  παρέλαση ρυμουλκών και επιτυχημένη ατάκα  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Όταν εγώ λέω οτι θα τους στείλει αδιάβαστους κάποια μέρα κάτι ξέρω,χτύπησε στη Χίο το SUPER RO/RO  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και πέσανε δύτες για να ελέγχο.Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες έχει ρήγμα και τα φορτηγά θα συνεχίσουνε για Μυτιλήνη με τα :ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-ακόμη δεν έχει έρθει Μυτιλήνη-ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ

----------


## 2nd mate

Απο χθες για διακοπες στο νησι και επιασα δουλεια αμεσως. Το Αλεξανδρα Τ σε πορεια.....συγκρουσης με τον Κωνσταντινο.
123_2400.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

> Όταν εγώ λέω οτι θα τους στείλει αδιάβαστους κάποια μέρα κάτι ξέρω,χτύπησε στη Χίο το SUPER RO/RO  και πέσανε δύτες για να ελέγχο.Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες έχει ρήγμα και τα φορτηγά θα συνεχίσουνε για Μυτιλήνη με τα :ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ-ακόμη δεν έχει έρθει Μυτιλήνη-ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ


 
Είχα τραβήξει και φωτογραφίες από μία πρόσπάθεια συγκόλησης του ρήγματος που πραγματοποιήθηκε, αλλά δυστυχώς κάτι έπαθε το κινητό και τις έχασα (άτιμη τεχνολογία).

----------


## gvaggelas

Όλα καλά (πρόβλημα με την κάρτα μνήμης). Ορίστε και οι φωτό από την παραμονή του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου σήμερα το πρωί το οχηματαγωγό ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά ήταν και μακρίο, αλλά είχα και κόντρα τον ηλιό...

DSCN0605.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου σήμερα το πρωί το οχηματαγωγό ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά ήταν και μακρίο, αλλά είχα και κόντρα τον ηλιό...
> 
> DSCN0605.jpg


Αφού ήρθε μη μιλάς καθόλου :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Μυτιλήνη έρχεται όποτε θέλει και άμα λάχει κάνει και 24 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ώρες!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Είναι βαπόρι που σε κρατάει σε αγωνία πάντως, οφείλουμε να το πούμε αυτό. Λες εσύ "Θα έρθει ή δεν θα έρθει?" "Θα φτάσει ή θα μείνει από μηχανές?". Σε κρατάει στην τσίτα, πως να το κάνουμε!!!! Γεια σου ρε Αλέκα με τα ωραία σου..........

----------


## MYTILENE

> Είναι βαπόρι που σε κρατάει σε αγωνία πάντως, οφείλουμε να το πούμε αυτό. Λες εσύ "Θα έρθει ή δεν θα έρθει?" "Θα φτάσει ή θα μείνει από μηχανές?". Σε κρατάει στην τσίτα, πως να το κάνουμε!!!! Γεια σου ρε Αλέκα με τα ωραία σου..........


Σωστότατος ο φιλος,μιλούσα προχθές με έναν οδηγό ο οποίος είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να μπεί στο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ από Πειραιά.Έφυγε που λέτε από Κερατσίνι 23:30 το βράδυ ο άνθρωπος και έφτασε Μυτιλήνη........................ 23:45 της επόμενης μέρας:lol::lol:!!!24ωρο κανονικό.Μου έλεγε οτι σκεφτόταν να πηδήξει στη θάλασσα. :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Σωστότατος ο φιλος,μιλούσα προχθές με έναν οδηγό ο οποίος είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να μπεί στο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ από Πειραιά.Έφυγε που λέτε από Κερατσίνι 23:30 το βράδυ ο άνθρωπος και έφτασε Μυτιλήνη........................ 23:45 της επόμενης μέρας:lol::lol:!!!24ωρο κανονικό.Μου έλεγε οτι σκεφτόταν να πηδήξει στη θάλασσα.


χαχαχαχαχα!!! Ας πούμε σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους υπομονή, να τελειώσει το 15αύγουστο και να μπορούν να μπαίνουν πάλι στα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ.... Πάντως ήταν η 2η φορά που το συναντώ στο λιμάνι, σήμερα και πριν 8 ημέρες (Κυριακή 3/8/08).

----------


## marsant

Πανω απο 9 μιλια δεν το εχω πετυχει ποτε.

----------


## MYTILENE

Ούτε πρόκειται φίλε μου,βγήκε δεξαμενή Π Α Λ Ι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!!Έχει μετρήσει κάποιος πόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσες φορές έχει μπεί δεξαμενή???????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea_serenade

Τραγικό παπόρο ρε παιδιά, ειλικρινά όποτε μπαίνω σε αυτό το topic με πιάνουν τα γέλια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, μου βγαίνει. Εδώ που τα λέμε, μετά από τόσα χρόνια παροπλισμού και για τα 34 χρόνια του, πάλι καλά που μπορεί και ταξιδεύει.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πανω απο 9 μιλια δεν το εχω πετυχει ποτε.


Την ημέρα που το έβγαλα φωτογραφία, όταν γύρισα σπίτι μπήκα στο syros-observer και η ταχυτητά του ανοιχτά της Ρόδου ήταν 12 knots.

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα,τι κανετε?θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση,το πλοιο δεν το έχω δει ποτε,αλλα με αυτά που ακούω εδω μου γεννήθηκε η απορία...αν λοιπόν ταξιδεύει με ένα 8άρι στην πλώρη,θα πηγαίνει μπροστά ή πίσω?εκτος και αν δεν ταξιδεύει χειμώνα... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> βρε μιχαλη πολυ σκουρια το πλοιο.εδω μια φωτο απο τα μερη σου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12285
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12286


Mάλλον και οι δύο έκεινη την μέρα είχαμε φωτογράφηση, βέβαια σε διαφορετικό σημείο, αλλά το ίδιο πλοίο... Εγώ στους μύλους (δεν μου έκανε κέφι να πάω ποιο κοντά και εσύ στο κεντρικό λιμάνι και στην ακαντιά(μάλλον σου άρεσε και ήθελες να το βγάλεις φώτο) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!  Αλλά το πλοίο είναι απαράδεκτο τώρα που το κοιτάω από κοντά...

----------


## marsant

H αριστερη του πλευρα δεν εχει καθολου βαρκες!!

----------


## scoufgian

> H αριστερη του πλευρα δεν εχει καθολου βαρκες!!


τι τις χρειαζεται..............μια κι εξω!!μπλουμ και κατω.οποιος προλαβε τον κυριο ειδε.............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά αυτό το βαπόρι αυτό το σκαρί είναι ιστορικό κουβαλάει μια ιστορία από τον ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ δεν μπορεί να ξεφτιλίζεται έτσι είναι ντροπή ο κύριος που το έχει ας το καταλάβει και αν δεν έχει όρεξη να κάνει κάτι ας το αφήσει εμένα προσωπικά μ είχε αφήσει τέλεια εικόνα ως Saturnus και τώρα χαλάει μαι τόσο όμορφη εικόνα ΕΛΕΟΣ ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Rocinante

Στο Ν.Μ. Δραπετσωνας.
Οχι ρε παιδια ξερω τι σκεφτεστε. Την κλιση εεε;;;
Και εγω τρελαθηκα οταν το ειδα αλλα τελικα η κλιση ηταν ελεγχομενη διοτι απο την αλλη μερια στην ισαλο γινοντουσαν εργασιες. Αναμενουμε λοιπον ολοι με αγωνια την επανοδο του βαπορα να σκισει και παλι τα νερα του αιγαιου...

at 060908.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό οτι φαίνεται στη φωτο, το πλοίο θα αποκτήσει σύντομα και σινιάλα.

----------


## Νικόλας

λες φίλε μου να μας άκουσε και να το σουλουπώσει ΜΑΚΑΡΙ άντε να δούμε να πιάνει και κανένα κόμβο παραπάνω καινούργεις μηχανές έχει ο βεντούρης τις είχε αλλάξει

----------


## marsant

Aληθεια τι μηχανες φοραει και τι ιπποδυναμη εχουν?Γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## esperos

Τέσσερις  δωδεκακύλινδρες  μάρκας  Polar  με  συνολική  ισχύ  9240  ίππους.

----------


## polykas

*Kαι μία φωτό του πλοίου από πίσω στον Ν.Μ.Δ*


P9060312.JPG

----------


## marsant

> Τέσσερις δωδεκακύλινδρες μάρκας Polar με συνολική ισχύ 9240 ίππους.


Μικρη ισχυ βγαζουν παντως.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!! Το ........ταχύπλοο *RORO ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ* επιστρέφει στο Αιγαίο σύντομα,όσοι λουόμενοι κάνουν ακόμη τα μπάνια τους παρακαλούνται να προσέχουν τα προσωπικά τους είδη γιατί με το πέρασμα του το πλοίο σηκώνει υψηλό κυματισμό και θα έχουμε απώλειες!!!!

----------


## Leo

Το 'φαγες το καράβι..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Mytilene καλά που μου το είπες γιατί απ' ότι έμαθα έχει σκοπό να κοντραριστεί και με τα highspeed...........οχι τπτ άλλο αλλά δεν ξέρω και μπάνιο :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ε μα ρε φίλε LEO δε παίζεται αυτό το πλοίο τι να πώ!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω με το φιλο mytilene.το πλοιο ειναι απαιχτο.ειναι full στη σκουρια.τουλαχιστον τοσες μερες στη Δραπετσωνα επρεπε κατι να φτιαξουν............. :Confused:  :Confused: ο ψυχοβγαλτης.............

----------


## MYTILENE

Το γέλιο παιδιά είναι όταν πάει να πέσει στη προβλήτα,ανοίγει ο ένας καταπέλτης και πετάγεται ένα κλάρκ από μέσα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  με ένα κομμάτι του επάνω καταπέλτη,μετά κατεβαίνει και ό άλλος καταπέλτης ο επάνω σιγάααααα σιγάααα(δε βιάζομαστε κιόλας :Razz: )και προσπαθούν όλοι κανα μισάωρο+ να περάσουν τους πύρους για να μπορεί να πέσει και ο άλλος στη προβλήτα και έτσι να βγούν τα φορτηγά.........μετά από κανα 20ωρο-στη καλύτερη- ταξίδι,έτσι για να χαρούμε τη θάλασσα του Αιγαίου ρε παιδιά

----------


## scoufgian

παντως σαν nautilia ,πρεπει ν αισθανομαστε ευχαριστημενοι ,αφου οι εκκλησεις που καναμε για βαψιμο του πλοιου εισακουστηκαν,οπως ειδαμε και στη φωτο του φιλου moutsokwsta εδω:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## michalis007

> Τέσσερις  δωδεκακύλινδρες  μάρκας  Polar  με  συνολική  ισχύ  9240  ίππους.


Δεν εισαι καλα πληροφορημενος φιλαρακο δεν ειναι Polar οι μηχανες του.Ειναι wartsilla

----------


## esperos

> Δεν εισαι καλα πληροφορημενος φιλαρακο δεν ειναι Polar οι μηχανες του.Ειναι wartsilla


Φιλαράκο   Μιχάλη,  το  Lloyd's  Register  of  Shipping  τις  αναφέρει  έτσι,  τώρα  αν  κάνει  λάθος  μπορεί  και  να  είναι. Ίσως  να  το  ξέρεις  καλύτερα,  να  υποθέσω  ότι  το  γνωρίζεις  από  πρώτο  χέρι,  έχοντας  υπηρετήσει  στο  πλοίο  μήπως;

----------


## michalis007

ναι το ξερω ......και ειναι παρα πολυ καλες εχω να σε πληροφορησω.Και μαλιστα προβλεπεται να βαλουν κα monitors για ελεγχο ολων των μηχανηματων.Πραγματα που δεν υπηρχαν επι Βεντουρη.

----------


## michalis007

ειναι για να μην το ματιασουν φιλαρακο γιατι πολυ κακα ματια υπαχουν και τους κανει κακο........τους ενοχλει.............

----------


## MYTILENE

Προχθές που το έβλεπα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης παρατήρησα οτι έχει κάτι ψιλοάκυρα βαψίματα επάνω του.Αλλού άσπρο, αλλού κόκκινο ,αλλού μπλέ ,ροζ,μαύρο,γκρι ,πουά :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .ΕΝΑ ΤΣΙΡΚΟ τέλος πάντων!!!!Οποιος θέλει βάζει και ένα χρωματάκι που βρίσκει πρόχειρο και όλα καλά ε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Προχθές που το έβλεπα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης  παρατήρησα οτι έχει κάτι ψιλοάκυρα βαψίματα επάνω του.Αλλού άσπρο, αλλού  κόκκινο ,αλλού μπλέ ,ροζ,μαύρο,γκρι ,πουά.ΕΝΑ ΤΣΙΡΚΟ τέλος πάντων!!!!Οποιος θέλει βάζει και ένα χρωματάκι που βρίσκει πρόχειρο και όλα καλά ε?


μην μου πειραζεις ,εσυ ,το πλοιο φαντασμα.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

το καλοκαιρι στη ροδο ηταν ξεθωριασμενο τελειως με εμφανη σημαδια παραμελησης. τωρα βαφτηκε το μισο, καλη η προσπαθεια δε λεω αλλα μεσα δεν ξερω τι επικρατει....οταν το ειδα το καλοκαιρι στη ροδο στην κατασταση που ηταν, προσωπικα οχι απλα δεν θα ταξιδευα, αλλα δεν θα εβαζα φορτηγο μεσα!

----------


## moutsokwstas

alexandra t.jpg
και μια απορια. στη φωτογραφια σε πρωτο πλανο διακρινεται ο καταπελτης που οδηγει στο πανω γκαραζ. πως γινεται η προσβαση των οχηματων? μηπως δεν χρησιμοποιειται? μηπως το κομματι που λειπει, τοποθετηθηκε εκ των υστερων? η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη περι τα μεσα οκτωβριου.

----------


## MYTILENE

Πέρνουν φόρα και πηδάνε :Razz: !!!!Λοιπόν καλέ μου φίλε moutsokwstas,στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο παίζει το εξής:Όοοοοοοταν παέι σε λιμάνι-με 5-6 ώρες καθυστέρηση πάντα- ρίχνει το κάτω καταπέλτη -σε κάνα 30λέπτο μη φανταστείς ποιο γρήγορα έτσ?Πρώτο βγαίνει ένα.....κλάρκ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  το οποίο έχει επάνω του ένα κομμάτι με το οποίο τρέχουν τα τσακάλια του πληρώματος και προσπαθούνε με διάφορους πύρους και κόλπα να τους ενώσουν με τον υπόλοιπο-επάνω-καταπέλτη ο οποίος και αυτός κατεβαίνει με γόργους ρυθμούς του τύπου:μην βιάζεσται παιδιά όλοι θα.....βγείτε, ένας ένας παιδιά κλπ.Μετά απο κανα 30λεπτο και αφού παίξανε και ''πέφτουν'' και κάποιες προβλεπόμενες Χριστοπαναγίες, ''δένει'' το μικρό καταπελτάκι με τον υπόλοιπο πάνω καταπέλτη και ξεκινάει η εκφόρτωση των άνω οχημάτων-αν δεν έχουν αγανακτήσει οι οδηγοί και δεν έχουν φύγει,παίζει και αυτό!!!
ΥΓ:Μια φορά θυμάμαι που είχε πάρει πίσω στο Πειραιά 2 ξεκοτσάριστα μεγάλης μεταφορικής εταιρείας και τρέχανε στο λιμάνι να ρωτάνε πότε ήρθε και πότε έφυγε...... :Razz:  :Confused: 
ΥΓ:Κάπου το έχω ξανα-αναφέρει αλλά δε το θυμάμαι
ΥΓ:Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα φίλε!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

δλδ μιλάμε για τεχνολογία ε? :Razz: τύφλα να έχουν τα ρο/ρο της und
φίλε moutsokwsta σε βρίσκω επιεική πάντως άκου εκεί φορτηγό εγώ ούτε γράμμα δεν θα έστελνα :Razz:

----------


## sea_serenade

Εγώ πάλι γιατί συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Στέφανο???

----------


## moutsokwstas

οταν το αντικρυσα για πρωτη φορα απο κοντα στη ροδο, τρομαξα. αθλια κατασταση-μες στη σκουρια-τριτοκοσμικων συνθηκων. εσωτερικα δεν θελω καν να το φανταζομαι πως θα ειναι. δειτε πως ειναι απο την ισαλο και κατω η εικονα του, ακομα και σημερα.

----------


## Appia_1978

1989, στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Ναυλωμένο από τις Ελληνοκυπριακές Μεσογειακές Γραμμές στον Βεντούρη, ως Ευρώπη ΙΙ. 
Europa II Kopie.jpg

----------


## d4rkwind

Παιδιά ξέρουμε για που πάει το πλοίο τώρα ; Έφυγε πρίν λίγες ώρες απο κερατσίνι..

----------


## MYTILENE

Λογικά για Χίο Μυτιλήνη ξεκίνησε φίλε,έχει πάρει το δρομολόγιο Δευτέρα -Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή από Πειραιά :Wink:

----------


## d4rkwind

> Λογικά για Χίο Μυτιλήνη ξεκίνησε φίλε,έχει πάρει το δρομολόγιο Δευτέρα -Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή από Πειραιά



Βασικά απ'όσο γνωρίζω πρέπει να κατλήγει Ρόδο.. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι σίγουρο ας ρίξει τα φώτα του!

----------


## sea_serenade

Appia, τώρα είδα τη φωτο. Τι να πω ρε παιδί μου, είσαι απίστευτος. Συλλεκτικό τεμάχιο, δεν το συζητάω...!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Έτυχε τον Αύγουστο να μην βρίσκουμε εισητήριο με την blue star, ούτε με την ga ferries για το φορτηγό της εταιρίας που δουλεύω για Πειραια και αναγκαστήκαμε να το βάλουμε στο Αλεξάνδρα Τ. Βέβαια τον οδηγό τον στείλαμε την επόμενη μέρα με το Διαγόρας, ένα θα σας πω το καράβι αναχώρησε Κυριακή απόγευμα από Ρόδο και Πειραιά έφτασε Τετάρτη πρωϊ... 60 ώρες δρομολόγιο...  :Razz:

----------


## d4rkwind

Παιδιά εντάξει το καράβι αυτό δεν είναι και η κατάλληλη περίπτωση και έχει ακόμη πολλά προβλήματα γιατί πολύ απλά το έχει πάρει ένας άνθρωπος που πρώτη φορά ασχολείτε με τέτοια θέμματα πλοιοκτητικά και το πλοίο δεν είναι και το πλοίο που θα πηγαίνει κάργα και όλα καλά, γιατί δεν φτάνει που είναι παλιό, καθότανε και πολύ καιρό. Το χειρότερο πράγμα για οποιοδήποτε μηχάνημα-πλοίο-αεροπλάνο κ.τ.λ είναι να κάθεται και να σκουριάζει.. Εγώ πιστέυω πως θα στρώσει με τον καιρό ή θα το πουλήσει και θα πάρει άλλο. Να παραμείνει έτσι δεν τον νομίζω. Αλλά απ'ότι βλέπω θα βελτιωθεί.. Ποιός ξέρει.. Είδωμεν..

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτές τις φώτο τις αφιερώνω στο φίλο moutsokwsta που συμπαθεί πολύ το πλοίο-φάντασμα :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!ΣΗΜ:Από το σημείο της πρώτης μέχρι το σημέίο της τελευταίαςALEX1.jpg

ALEX2.jpg

ALEX3.jpg

ALEX4.jpg

ALEX5.jpg φώτο ....45 λεπτά:shock::shock:

----------


## captain 83

Την ρίγα την κόκκινη που είχε στα πλαϊνά τη σβήσανε ή έσβησε από μόνη της;

----------


## MYTILENE

Οι τελευταίες.......
ALEX6.jpg

ALEX7.jpg

ALEX8.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Την ρίγα την κόκκινη που είχε στα πλαϊνά τη σβήσανε ή έσβησε από μόνη της;


Φίλε μου οι φώτο είναι πρίν την ''επισκευή'' του και έτσι δεν είχε κόκκινη γραμμή :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ρε την αλεξάνδρα ούτε κάρβουνο να έκαιγε,αλλά ας μη βάζω ιδέες μεσημεριάτικα :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
κάτι μου λέει πως η αλεξάνδρα έχει κολλήσει το site αργοποράδα και σέρνεται σήμερα!

----------


## moutsokwstas

την πρωτοειδα στη ροδο,τι να πω...love with the first sight! τετοιο απαραμιλλο καλλος...με τυφλωσε η ομορφια της. για σκεψου να ταξιδεψεις με τετοιο πλοιο, μονο σε περιπτωση αποδρασης θα εμπαινα μεσα και μονο γι αυτο το σκοπο.

----------


## mitilinios

Πάντως η κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται τώρα το πλοίο είναι σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερη από ό,τι ήταν πριν το δεξαμενισμό και το "ρετουσάρισμα" του. Τώρα πηγαίνει και με 15 κόμβους   :Wink:  ενώ πριν με το ζόρι έπιανε τους 12.  :Mad: 

Υ.Γ. Χτες έκανε έκτακτο δρομολόγιο από τη Μυτιλήνη για τη Λήμνο αφού υπήρχαν πολλά φορτηγά και δεν μπορούσαν να χωρέσουν στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε MYTILENE πολύ όμορφες οι φότο 
παιδιά εμένα πάντως εξωτερικά μου αρέσει το βαπόρι και σιγά σιγά μαζεύεται και από μηχανικής απόψεως

----------


## Νaval22

το πλοίο (ο θεός να το κάνει) :Mad:  κατά την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι της μυτιλήνης την περασμένη πέμπτη 
ήρθε με εμφανή κλίση κατί πολύ κακό για την ευστάθεια και ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις θαλασσοταραχής όπως τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα 
Ο MYTILENE έχει περιγράψει τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης του πλοίου λίγες σελίδες πρίν,πάντως άλλο να το ακούς και άλλο να το βλέπεις  :Mad: 
100_6955.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ε εντάξει το πλοίο ποτέ δεν φημιζόταν για το ταξίδεμά του αλλά ποτέ δεν είχε πρόβλημα στο να δέσει, στην Πάτρα έκανε σβούρες και τσούπ με μία έδενε τώρα μου φαίνετε ότι κάτι δν πάει καλά :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
βέβαια έιχε και καπετάνιο τοτε επί βεντούρη :Very Happy: 
ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΦΩΤΟ!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

το αλεξανδρα Τ στην περιπτωση μας ειναι αναγκαιο κακο. τι να κανουμε, ελλειψει κι αλλων ιδιου τυπου πλοιων να εξυπηρετουν το συγκεκριμενο σκοπο δρομολογιου. αν μπορουμε ας κανουμε κι αλλιως και τετοιες μερες που ερχονται. θα μπορουσαν τα δεδομενα να ηταν αλλιως αλλα....

----------


## mitilinios

Όντως η πρόσδεση του στο λιμένα της Μυτιλήνης είναι τις περισσότερες φορές προβληματική. Όσο για την κλίση που παρουσιάζει δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει και ίσως θα πρέπει να προσεχθεί περισσότερο για να μην έχουμε κανένα δυσάρεστο περιστατικό. :Mad:

----------


## Νικόλας

εντάξει ρε παιδιά μην είμαστε και τόσο ακραίοι σκεφτήτε πόσο καιρό ήταν στην ελευσίνα και περίμενε, στο τσάκ πριν πάει ινδία αγοράστηκε θέλει χρόνο να επανέλθει ξανά το βαπόρι

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή τι πρέπει να κάνουμε? Να κάνουμε το σταυρό μας μήν τύχει τίποτε μέχρι να "συνέλθει"? Αναρωτιέμε ποιός εγκεκριμένος νηογνώμονας θα το περιλάβει στις τάξεις του...

----------


## Νaval22

ναι νικόλα θέλει χρόνο ως προς τα μηχανικά,αλλά το να ταξιδεύει επανηλημένως με κλίσεις σε μπογάζια του αιγαίου που σαρώνονται με 8άρια είναι πολύ κακό,μπορεί να μην είναι επιβατηγό αλλα έχει πλήρωμα μέσα

----------


## Νικόλας

εντάξει έχετε δίκαιο αλλά αν το δούμε καλά το θέμα δεν είναι το μόνο που ταξιδεύει με κλίση τόσο επιβατιγά πάνε με μία μπάντα και έχουν και επιβάτες
αλλά δν είναι εκεί το θέμα 
το θέμα έιναι να του ρίξουν λεφτά να έρθει στα ίσια του το βαπόρι

----------


## Speedkiller

> εντάξει έχετε δίκαιο αλλά αν το δούμε καλά το θέμα δεν είναι το μόνο που ταξιδεύει με κλίση τόσο επιβατιγά πάνε με μία μπάντα και έχουν και επιβάτες
> αλλά δν είναι εκεί το θέμα 
> το θέμα έιναι να του ρίξουν λεφτά να έρθει στα ίσια του το βαπόρι


Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει πολλά επιβατηγα εν πλω να πηγαίνουν με μια μπάντα...Κατα τη φόρτωση ναι εν πλω όχι(ισως ελαχιστότατη)!Η φωτογραφία του Στέφανου δείχνει σημαντική κλίση!!!:?

----------


## Νικόλας

> Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει πολλά επιβατηγα εν πλω να πηγαίνουν με μια μπάντα...Κατα τη φόρτωση ναι εν πλω όχι(ισως ελαχιστότατη)!Η φωτογραφία του Στέφανου δείχνει σημαντική κλίση!!!:?


δεν έχεις δει??να σου πω τον ΤΕΟ πάντα με κλίση έφευγε ποτέ δεν ήταν στα ίσια του αυτό το βαπόρι

----------


## Speedkiller

Aπα πα....Κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος ΝΙΚΟΛΑ!!!Ακόμα και κλίση να είχε όπως λες δεν συγκρίνεται σε καμμία περίπτωση με αυτό που είδαμε πιο πάνω...

----------


## Νικόλας

πίστεψέ με φίλε μου στο λέω από πρώτο  χέρι είχε οκ δεν είχε τόσο πολύ αλλά είχε
να ρωτήσω όμως μήπως στην φότο το βαπόρι παίρνει την στροφή πριν πμεί στο λιμάνι???

----------


## Νaval22

όχι όχι ήταν κλίση κανονικά και με το νόμο,κρίμα που δεν έχω φώτο απο την ώρα που μπήκε στο λιμάνι και μετά για να το δείτε
όσο για τον θεόφιλο δεν το έχω δεί ποτέ να ταξιδεύει κατάμπαντα όπως και κανένα άλλο ποστάλι εκτός απο το μαρίνα

----------


## mitilinios

Μάλλον μηχανικό πρόβλημα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζει το πλοίο  :Mad:  αφού κινείται από την αναχώρηση του από τη Μυτιλήνη με ταχύτητες που δεν ξεπερνούν τους 9 κόμβους. Ξεκίνησε από Μυτιλήνη στις 16:00 και βρίσκεται ακόμα μεταξύ Ψαρών και Χίου. Το άσχημο είναι ότι ο καιρός έχει αγριέψει ιδίως στο κεντρικό Αιγαίο.

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλά μιλάμε το καραβάκι τα έχει δώσει όλα έτσι?Ακόμα δεν έφτασε στο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ:shock::shock:!!!!Το παλεύει με 7,3 :Razz: !!!!25 ώρες ταξίδι κοντά,δεν είναι κακό :Razz: !!!!!¶ντε να τις.............εκατοστήσει!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

μονο το αλεξανδρα Τ ερχεται μυτιληνη? το μυκονος? εχω ενα συμμαθητη μου στη μυτιληνη που εχει 2 βυτιοφορα μεταφορας καυσιμων, δεν γνωριζω προς το παρον αν τα οχηματα του, τα βαζει σε τουτο το καραβι.

----------


## MYTILENE

Μέχρι πρίν 2 βδομάδες ερχόταν και τα δύο φίλε μου,τώρα μόνο το ............ταχύπλοο :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!¶ρα ο φίλος σου είναι στο club αυτών που αναρωτιούνται κάθε φορά που βάζουν φορτηγό μέσα:ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ,ΔΕ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ :Razz: !!!!
ΣΗΜ:Πάντως ρε παιδιά η εκδίκηση τελικά είναι ένα πιάτο που τρώγεται όχι απλά κρύο *ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΕΨΥΓΜΕΝΟ*,και όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε :Wink: !!!!!

----------


## rousok

οριστε και η καμπανα του ως scandinavia η οποια δεσποζει μεσα στο γραφειο μου.
δεν ηταν πλιατσικο απλα _αναμνηστικό
λετε να τους στειλω την καμπανα για να σταματησει η κλιση?

_

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg

2.jpg
το αλεξανδρα Τ στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης, την περιδο των γιορτων. οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο ενα φιλο μου στη μυτιληνη που μου τις εστειλε, χρησιμοποιωντας αναλογικη φωτογραφικη μηχανη. η κατασταση του πλοιου εξωτερικα αποτυπωνεται στις φωτο. προσεξτε το φορτηγο που ειναι ηδη ανεβασμενο στη ραμπα του πλοιου, ειναι υγρων τροφιμων, μαλλον λαδιου το πιθανοτερο. παρ ολα αυτα δεν προτιμαει καποιο εγ/ογ της γραμμης, αλλα προτιμα να παει με το αλεξανδρα, οπως κι αλλα φορτηγα που δεν μεταφερουν καυσιμα!

----------


## mitilinios

> 1.jpg
> 
> 2.jpg
> το αλεξανδρα Τ στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης, την περιδο των γιορτων. οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο ενα φιλο μου στη μυτιληνη που μου τις εστειλε, χρησιμοποιωντας αναλογικη φωτογραφικη μηχανη. η κατασταση του πλοιου εξωτερικα αποτυπωνεται στις φωτο. προσεξτε το φορτηγο που ειναι ηδη ανεβασμενο στη ραμπα του πλοιου, ειναι υγρων τροφιμων, μαλλον λαδιου το πιθανοτερο. παρ ολα αυτα δεν προτιμαει καποιο εγ/ογ της γραμμης, αλλα προτιμα να παει με το αλεξανδρα, οπως κι αλλα φορτηγα που δεν μεταφερουν καυσιμα!


Το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ δεν μεταφέρει μόνο καύσιμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Οι τιμές για τα φορτηγά είναι ιδιαίτερα ελκυστικές με αποτέλεσμα οι μεταφορικές να το προτιμούν σε σχέση με τα εγ/ογ της γραμμής, ιδίως μετά την απόφαση για πληρωμή μετρητοίς των ναύλων των φορτηγών από τη ΝΕΛ. Άλλωστε τις περισσότερες φορές έρχεται γεμάτο, για αυτό και δεν χρειάζεται να πηγαίνει και στη Χίο.

----------


## moutsokwstas

υπαρχει κι ενα δεδομενο στην περιπτωση του αλεξανδρα που δεν μεταφερει αποκλειστοικα καυσιμα, διοτι εκφορτωση καυσιμων γινεται στο λιμανι το εμπορικο της μυτιληνης. προσωπικα εαν ειχα δικο μου φορτηγο που ειναι και περιουσια, δεν θα το εβαζα στο αλεξανδρα. θα το εβαζα στο πλοιο της γραμμης, δεν μπορει ολες οι εταιριες να ζητουν αμεση καταβολη χρηματων. γνωριζουμε τινος συμφεροντων, ειναι αυτο το πλοιο?

----------


## despo

Το έχετε καταγρουσουζέψει αυτό το πλοίο, αφήστε να κάνει την δουλειά του, κάποιοι τρώνε ενα κομμάτι ψωμί !

----------


## scoufgian

> Το έχετε καταγρουσουζέψει αυτό το πλοίο, αφήστε να κάνει την δουλειά του, κάποιοι τρώνε ενα κομμάτι ψωμί !


νομιζω φιλη despo, δεν προκαλουμε εμεις την τυχη του πλοιου ,αλλα απο μονο του ,βγαζει τα ματια του......οσο για τους ανθρωπους που δουλευουν σ αυτο, να ξερει,ς οτι εμεις ειμαστε διπλα τους παντα

----------


## MYTILENE

Το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ σήμερα κάνει δρομολόγιο για......Ρόδο μετά από πολύ καιρό!!!Η φοβερή αυτή εταιρεία που λέγεται ΑΝΕΚ έκανε τη δουλειά της πάλι και έβγαλε το βάπορακι από τη γραμμή!!!!!Είπατε κάτι για μονοπώλιο :Wink:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Wink: ?????????

----------


## moutsokwstas

πιστευω οτι το αρχαγγελος ειναι καλυτερο του αλεξανδρα, ας προσεχαν οι δικοι μας της νελ, να εβαζαν τον ταξιαρχη και να μην τους τρωνε το ψωμι αλλοι.

----------


## Νaval22

τι να πρόσεχαν ρε συ Κώστα συνενοημένοι ήταν όλοι αυτοί,μοιραζουν τη πίτα  :Mad:

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι το πλοιο δέν έφυγε απο την γραμμή. Εξάλου τελευταία πάει πολύ καλά και η ταχύτητα του έχει αγγίξει υψηλά νούμερα. 15 κόμβοι σε καλό καιρό ειναι μιά χαρα. Αυτή την φουφου να μην είχε πάνω απο το κομοδέσιο που τους κάνει τον κόσμο μαυρο και θα ήταν μια χαρα

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι αλήθεια οτι το πλοίο βάρεσε φαλιμέντο????

----------


## a.molos

Ημέρες δόξης, για πλοία και εταιρεία στην Πάτρα πριν πολλά χρόνια. Το SATURNUS φίσκα στο 12μετρο, μανουβράρει για να δέσει στην προβλήτα.
SATURNUS.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι ανεβάζει ρε παιδιά ο άνθρωπος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωωωω με έστειλες φίλε και θα συμφωνησω με τον sea serenade :mrgreen:
μιλάμε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ και ιστορική !!!
ευχαριστώ που την αναίβασες

----------


## moutsokwstas

τι ωραιο που ηταν τοτε το πλοιο, ποιος να φανταζοταν οτι θα εδειχνε αυτη την εικονα σημερα, τουλαχιστον εξωτερικα, κριμα.

----------


## apollo_express

Γιατί είναι στη Νάξο σήμερα;

----------


## a.molos

Μερικές ακόμη φωτό του πλοίου αυτού που δούλεψε σκληρά στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Μπάρι, σχεδόν μονοπωλιακά μαζί με το ομόσταυλο του VEGA.
SATURNUS& VEGA.jpg

SATURNUS.jpg

SATURNUS...jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

Σε 20 λεπτα το πλοιο φτανει φθανει Ανδρο.Πρωτη φορα πιανει στο νησι μας..

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σε 20 λεπτα το πλοιο φτανει φθανει Ανδρο.Πρωτη φορα πιανει στο νησι μας..


 Κάτι μου λέει οτι έχει πάρει τη γραμμή που έκανε το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ,προχθές έκανε το Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο,χθές έφυγε από Κερατσίνι για ¶νδρο και τώρα είναι ανοιχτά της Μυτιλήνης με προορισμό το πανέμορφο νησί των ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ :Wink:  :Razz: .....Λέτε να φύγει για Λήμνο μετά??

----------


## Νικόλας

> Μερικές ακόμη φωτό του πλοίου αυτού που δούλεψε σκληρά στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Μπάρι, σχεδόν μονοπωλιακά μαζί με το ομόσταυλο του VEGA.
> SATURNUS& VEGA.jpg
> 
> SATURNUS.jpg
> 
> SATURNUS...jpg


 πω πω με έστειλες τώρα τι να λέμε ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΛΑ :mrgreen:
ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## DimitrisT

παλιές καλές εποχές ως saturnus στην Πάτρα
σάρωση0011.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Θεϊκές οι φωτο σας παιδιά, μπράβο!!!!

----------


## notias

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ  :Confused: 

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ .

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ *POLYKA* ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΕΙ :Razz: 

100_3379.JPG

100_3381.JPG

100_3382.JPG

100_3383.JPG

100_3384.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε notia όπως είπε και ο LEO σε άλλη ενότητα το λέω και γώ :Razz: (ο αντιγραφέας:mrgreen :Smile: 
ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ αυτός ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ λίγο προσοχή θέλει όπως όλα και είναι κούκλα και με καινούργιες μηχανές με λαμαρίνα που αντέχει 10 χρόνια άνετα (αλλά το ταξίδεμά του είναι χάλια)  και την γλίτωσε  στο τσακ εεε αυτή είναι επάνοδος αλλά ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ :mrgreen:
και αν μπορούσα να κάνω ένα ταξίδι μαζί του είχα φύγει σαν τρελός!!!!

----------


## Eng

> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ 
> 
> ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ .
> 
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ *POLYKA* ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΕΙ


Και συμπληρωνω αρκετα δυσκολη με ενα τετοιο πλοιο. Παντως παρατηρωντας και τις προηγουμενες φωτο σαν Saturnus αλλα και σε αλλες περιπτωσεις, βλεπουμε πως τα πλοια στις εταιριες που τα πρωτο ειχαν ηταν πολυ πιο περιποιημενα.. Επειτα οταν πανε σε αλλες φαινεται καθαρα ποσο παραμελημενα τα αφηνουν... Τι να πω, πραγματικα με θλιβει.. Οσο για το συγκεκριμενο τι να πω.. η πλωρη τα λεει ολα, ασε που μαλλον θα πρεπει να παει και για κανενα drydock γιατι εχει γεμισει πρασινιλα στα υφαλα του!!

----------


## Leo

Μια χαρά βογάρισε με την άγκυρα και έκανε κι αριστερή! Σούπερ θα έλεγα.. με περισσότερο καιρό να κρατήσω τις επιφυλάξεις μου ....

----------


## polykas

> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΑ 
> 
> ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ .
> 
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ *POLYKA* ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΕΙ
> 
> 100_3379.JPG
> 
> 100_3381.JPG
> ...


*Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Νοτιά.Ομολογώ να πω, ότι μαζί με τον φίλο Λάκη, δεν αφήνεται τίποτα που να περάσει ,έστω και εκτάκτως, από την Τήνο και να μην το φωτογραφήσεται.Είστε παράδειγμα προς μίμηση...


*

----------


## mitilinios

Η Αλεξάνδρα Τ πριν από λίγο έφτασε στη Σάμο :wink: προερχόμενη από Μυτιλήνη. Μάλλον πρόκειται για έκτακτη προσέγγιση.

----------


## MYTILENE

Δε τους πιάνει τπτ αυτούς και το πλοίο τους.Εκεί που το βλέπεις Μυτιλήνη φεύγει και δε ξέρεις που πάει αν θα πάει κλπ.Τεσπα,ακούγεται οτι θα αλλάξει δρομολόγια και από Μυτιλήνη θα φεύγει τις ίδιες μέρες με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ :Razz:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## mitilinios

> Τεσπα,ακούγεται οτι θα αλλάξει δρομολόγια και από Μυτιλήνη θα φεύγει τις ίδιες μέρες με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ



Έξυπνη κίνηση αν τελικά πραγματοποιηθεί. :Wink:   Δεν έχει νόημα να συμπίπτουν οι μέρες των δρομολογίων της ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ Τ με τα δρομολόγια των ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και  ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ενώ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είναι μόνος του.

----------


## sea_serenade

Με αφορμή την φωτο που μας ανέβασε ο φίλος T.S.S APOLLON εδώ, θυμήθηκα ένα περιστατικό όπου το πλοίο είχε πιάσει φωτιά λίγο μετά τον απόπλου του απο το λιμάνι του Μπάρι. Είχε σπάσει ένας σωλήνας πετρελαίου της κύριας μηχανής. Το πλήρωμα είχε σβήσει τη φωτιά χωρίς κανείς να πάθει τίποτα. Πρέπει να ήταν Δεκέμβριος του 1997 αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

σωστός ο φίλος και με το polaris αν δεν κάνω λάθος να το ρυμουλκεί 
και καπετάνιος ο ζάχος κλασσικά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Η *Αλεξάνδρα Τ* σε μια εν πλώ λήψη στις 8/6/09, απο το Blue Star 2. dokinmakos21 που είσουνα  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ....

----------


## sylver23

Το Αλεξάνδρα Τ φωτογραφημένο απο το Κορνάρο έξω απο τον Πειραιά με μειωμένη ταχύτητα αναμένωντας το οκ απο το traffic ωστε να τραβήξει προς Κερατσίνι

----------


## gigeorgi

Αναχώρηση από Ρόδο 30/6/2009 20:11

----------


## ελμεψη

To Alexandra T. στο λιμανι της Ροδου το καλοκαιρι.

DSC08891.JPG

DSC08892.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το πλοίο είναι παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα?

----------


## Leo

Σωστά, στα ναυπηγεία του Σάββα. Η φωτογραφία από τις 28.10.09. Δίπλα του (πίσω) η Παναγία Χωζοβιώτισσα.

P1250090.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω ξανά τα ίδια ??
να υποθέσω ότι πάει για πούλημα ??

----------


## MYTILENE

> πω ξανά τα ίδια ??
> να υποθέσω ότι πάει για πούλημα ??


 Ηδη έχουν σχηματίσει ουρά οι αγοραστές....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sea_serenade

Λογικό είναι να σχηματιστεί ουρά, το βαπόρι είναι τεφαρίκι........ :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑLEXANDRA T. εν πλω για την καρβουνοσκαλα


sat.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω τούμπανο η φώτο 
κρίμα κρίμα κρίμα πάντος για το βαποράκι μπορεί να μην έχει τους τέλειους εσωτερικούς χώρους μπορεί να μην πιάνει τους 18 κόμβους αλλά το να το βλέπω έτσι δεν μπορώ !!
δηλ χάθηκε κάποιος να το πάρει και να το σουλουπώσει και να το χώσει σε μια γραμμή τόσα μουφόπλοια έχουμε και ταξιδεύουν γι αυτό που είναι τόσο ωραίο δεν υπάρχει κάτι ? :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Και μια καλοκαιρινή του φωτογραφία στην ράδα του Πειραιά... 

DSC01900.JPG

----------


## gnikles

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?

----------


## Thanasis89

Ίσως ότι νεότερο...  :Sad:  Δεν ξέρω αν ο Leo έχει φωτογραφία και του Αλεξάνδρα Τ...  :Wink:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μωρέ δεν το παίρνει και αυτό η ΝΕΛ να μην σαπίζει το καραβάκι!

----------


## gnikles

> Μωρέ δεν το παίρνει και αυτό η ΝΕΛ να μην σαπίζει το καραβάκι!


 ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## noulos

Ναι, να πάρει και όλα του Αγούδιμου και της Σάος να μην σαπίζουν και αυτά!!!

----------


## xidianakis

παντως οταν ηταν στη γραμμη της Λεσβου, ειχε κανει "γερο" χτυπημα στον Αρχαγγελο.
Βεβαια, δεν θα ηταν ασχημα να το επαιρναν στο σωματειο φορτηγατζηδων στο Ηρακλειο, αλλα και ολης της Κρητης -με μετοχες- που ψαχνουν καραβι για τη γραμμη Ηρακλειο-Θηρα-Ιο-Ναξο-Παρο και ακομα και σημερα ταξιδευουν ειτε μεσω Πειραια, ειτε μεσω Θηρας.

----------


## gtogias

> Με αφορμή την φωτο που μας ανέβασε ο φίλος T.S.S APOLLON εδώ, θυμήθηκα ένα περιστατικό όπου το πλοίο είχε πιάσει φωτιά λίγο μετά τον απόπλου του απο το λιμάνι του Μπάρι. Είχε σπάσει ένας σωλήνας πετρελαίου της κύριας μηχανής. Το πλήρωμα είχε σβήσει τη φωτιά χωρίς κανείς να πάθει τίποτα. Πρέπει να ήταν Δεκέμβριος του 1997 αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου!!!


Δεν ξέρω αν το δημοσίευμα είναι για το ίδιο περιστατικό, μιας και είναι άλλες οι ημερομηνίες αλλά το βασιλοβάπορο είχε μια πυρκαγιά το καλοκαίρι του 1992. Ευτυχώς χωρίς απώλειες. Στο δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται Ventouris Lines το οποίο διορθώθηκε την επομένη σε Ventouris Ferries:

1992 06 24 Τα Νέα σελ 29a.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μια ζωή ρημάδι ήταν...

----------


## Νικόλας

απ ότι έχω ακούσει νομίζω(και το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη)είχε πάει το πολάρις να το ρυμουλκίσει μετά 
ξαναλέω δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει

----------


## gtogias

> απ ότι έχω ακούσει νομίζω(και το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη)είχε πάει το πολάρις να το ρυμουλκίσει μετά 
> ξαναλέω δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει


Το δημοσίευμα αναφέρει ρυμούλκηση από το Vega. Ήταν όμως το Polaris στην πλοιοκτησία του Βεντούρη το 1992?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο το 1989 ειχε το  VENUS και απο το 1991 το POLARIS.Πραγματι το ειχε ρυμουλκησει το POLARIS.Μετα απο το ατυχημα αλλαξε και μηχανες απο οτι θυμαμαι

----------


## gtogias

> Απο το 1989 ειχε το VENUS και απο το 1991 το POLARIS.Πραγματι το ειχε ρυμουλκησει το POLARIS.Μετα απο το ατυχημα αλλαξε και μηχανες απο οτι θυμαμαι


Φίλε Νικόλα αγνόησε την απάντηση μου. Δυστυχώς δεν τα παρακολούθησα τότε τα γεγονότα, απλώς ανατρέχω στις καταγραφές της εποχής, αφού είναι λάθος πάω πάσο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Που το ανακάλυψες βρε τσάκαλε το attach....... συλλεκτικό, τι να λέμε. Ναι, σε αυτο το περιστατικό αναφερόμουν.

Και μια διόρθωση: Το ταχύπλοο που αναφέρει η εφημερίδα (αλήθεια, ποια είναι?) είναι το SANTA ELEONORA της τότε Italian Ferries!!!!

----------


## gtogias

> Που το ανακάλυψες βρε τσάκαλε το attach....... συλλεκτικό, τι να λέμε. Ναι, σε αυτο το περιστατικό αναφερόμουν.
> 
> Και μια διόρθωση: Το ταχύπλοο που αναφέρει η εφημερίδα (αλήθεια, ποια είναι?) είναι το SANTA ELEONORA της τότε Italian Ferries!!!!


Η εφημερίδα είναι "Τα Νέα" της 24 Ιουνίου 1992. Αν κάνεις κλικ πάνω στο attach θα το δεις σαν όνομα, την ημερομηνία, εφημερίδα και τη σελίδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πάντως και εγώ θυμάμαι από τα ρεπορτάζ οτι το Βέγκα είχε κάνει τη ρυμούλκηση ως την Κέρκυρα. ¶λλα τα ρεπορτάζ δεν είναι πάντα ότι πιο αξιόπιστο...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Πάντως και εγώ θυμάμαι από τα ρεπορτάζ οτι το Βέγκα είχε κάνει τη ρυμούλκηση ως την Κέρκυρα. ¶λλα τα ρεπορτάζ δεν είναι πάντα ότι πιο αξιόπιστο...


Έχω κρατήσει φωτογραφία έγχρωμη από το ΕΘΝΟΣ της εποχής εκείνης, η οποία έδειχνε πράγματι το ΒΕΓΚΑ να ρυμουλκεί το ΒΕΝΟΥΣ. ¶ρα το ρεπορταζ ήταν απολύτως σωστό. Νομίζω ότι μου το είχε αναφέρει και ο πλοίαρχος την εποχή εκείνη σε ένα από τα 2 αυτά πλοία, ο κ. Γιώργος Λουκίσσας, όταν τον έβλεπα ως πλοίαρχο και συζητούσαμε στο ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για διαβαστε και την ιστορια του αδελφου πλοιου *ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ* εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=409939

----------


## esperos

> Για διαβαστε και την ιστορια του αδελφου πλοιου *ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ* εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=409939


Νίκο, το *ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ* δεν ήταν αδελφό του *VEGA*. Τα δύο αδέλφια του θα μας τα πεί o αγαπητός Ellinis!

----------


## samurai

Αδελφάκια του VEGA (1975) ήταν:
Tο ομόσταυλό SATURNUS (1974 - πρ. SCANDINAVIA) & 
Tο SVETI STEFAN (1977, πρ CORNOUAILLES) της Montenegro Lines. :Very Happy:

----------


## samurai

Αδελφά του ZENOBIA, ήταν τα

SOCA (1980), νυν SEAFRANCE CEZANNE της Seafrance

και το SCANDINAVIA (1980) νυν WAWEL της Polferries

Μάλιστα, το δεύτερο πέρασε και απο τα νερά μας (2004), ως ALKMINI A της GA FERRIES

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, το *ΖΗΝΟΒΙΑ* δεν ήταν αδελφό του *VEGA*. Τα δύο αδέλφια του θα μας τα πεί o αγαπητός Ellinis!


Ιδου τι εννοουσα αλλα δεν το εγραψα καλα

http://www.hhvferry.com/zenobia.html, 



> The *Zenobia* was the lead ship in the trio of 'Challenger' class ro-ro vessels, and was delivered by Kockums in Malm� in late 1979 to her owners Rederi AB Nord�. The ship entered service on the Volos (Greece) to Tartous (Syria) run of the Greece-Syria Express Line where she joined the existing *Scandinavia* (which some years later became Ventouris' _Saturnus_ and then the _Greenfield_) and the _Falster_(ex-_Prince de Bretagne,_ later the _Vega_ and a ship which had nearly met her own early demise when the bow section of the ship capsized during the ship's stretching in 1977). The latter pair were soon replaced by the _Zenobia_'s newly-delivered sisterships. In January 1980, the ships' route was extended with Koper in what was then Yugoslavia replacing Volos.

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ "ΚΡΙΜΑ".
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΩ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΕΣ - ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ.
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ, ΞΑΝΑ "ΚΡΙΜΑ".

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΞΑΝΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ.
Ο ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ (Η ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ - ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΡΑΞΙΑ) ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕ? ΠΤΩΧΕΥΣΕ? ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΑ ΑΣΥΜΦΩΡΟ? (ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ). ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΖΗΜΙΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΓΑΖΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ...
ΑΝ ΠΤΩΧΕΥΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ?
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ...  :Confused:

----------


## Νικόλας

το πλοίο είχε αρκετά χρόνια να δουλέψει μετά από τον Βεντούρη
στο άκουσμα μόνο ότι αγοράστικε προσωπικά απόρησα !
ναι μεν είχε νέες μηχανανάρες πάνω του από τον Βεντούρη αλλά έμεινε μακρυά από την δράση πολύ καιρό !και για να ξαναμπεί θα ήθελε λεφτά πολλά λεφτά 
πράγμα που δεν έγινε αν βάλουμε κάτω τις ζημιές που είχε
εσωτερικά τώρα το βαποράκι ήταν χάλια και αυτό και το VEGA !
οπότε φαντάσου πως θα ήταν τώρα..δεν θέλω καν να το σκέφτομαι 
εμένα μου έδωσαν την εντώπωση ότι το πείραν του κάνανε καλή δουλειά εξωτερικά αλλά μέχρι εκεί !δυστυχώς το βαπόρι πονούσε πολύ ειδικά μηχανικά κάτι που δεν προσεξαν...οπότε πως να μπείς μέσα όταν έκανε 1000 ώρες ένα δρομολόγιο και εσωτερικά ήταν χάλια ?ζήτημα χρόνου ήταν

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ?
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΟΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΨΩΜΙ.....  :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

νομίζω πως ναι !
δεν έχει να μας δώσει κάτι άλλο.εκτός και αν το πάρει κανένας νέος στο ξεκίνημα(γιατί έτσι όπως είναι σίγουρα θα είναι φθηνό)και ρίξει φράγκα,αλλά επειδή αυτό μοιάζει περισσότερο για σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας,πιστεύω πως αργά η γρήγορα θα έχει την τύχη του αδεφού του

----------


## despo

PHOTO 013000 despo.jpgΕδώ σε μιά απο τις πολλές επισκέψεις που είχε στις επισκευαστικές βάσεις σαν Αλεξάνδρα Τ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας θυμηθούμε το πλοίο που πέρασε για λίγο απο την ακτοπλοϊα...

DSC_3534 (Custom).jpg DSC_8072 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια από τις λίγες δημοσιευμένες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου να ταξιδεύει ως ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙΙ με τα σινιάλα της Libra - συμφερόντων Γιαννουλάτων. Εδώ το βλέπουμε το 1985 στο Πρίντεζι.

atlas III 1985 at Brindisi flickr.jpg atlas III 1985 at Brindisi flickr L.jpg
πηγή

----------

